# [Misfit Studios] The Book of Passion is Now Available



## Steve Conan Trustrum (Mar 2, 2018)

The Book of Passion Brings Some Burning Love to Your Games




Buy it now.

Passion. Love. Romance.

The great stories throughout history have always included some elements of these, and now the stories you tell in your campaign can as well!

Written by adults for adults, without the wink-wink, nudge-nudge, tone of earlier works covering the topic, The Book of Passion is a serious look at the themes, topics, and possibilities that your players can use to help tell the stories that they want to tell: falling in love; cultural differences between lovers; sex; pregnancy and childbirth; how to weave stories with these elements into your game; and more.

The Book of Passion is a 280-page book that adds role-playing rules for love and sex to your OGL 3.75 campaign.

The Book of Passion contains chapters on:

* Rules for sex
* New archetypes and class options for over 30 classes
* Feats and Traits
* Pregnancy and Childbirth
* Magic and spells
* And more!

*Warning:* This product contains graphic and mature representations of a mature nature, including nudity, sexuality, and sex.

Buy it now and bring home *The Book of Passion*.


----------

